# Widerruf komplett verweigert, auch kein Abschlag/Wertersatz möglich?



## lechium (11. März 2017)

*Widerruf komplett verweigert, auch kein Abschlag/Wertersatz möglich?*

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe eine Frage zu Erfahrungen der User hier im Bezug auf Rücksendungen


Ich habe bei einem Versandhändler einen Monitor für meine Mutter gekauft.
Leider ist mir zuhause erst aufgefallen das ich fälschlicherweise die Variante ohne Lautsprecher bestellt hatte.

Das der Monitor nur für Büroarbeit gedacht war, wenig Platz auf dem Schreibtisch ist und der Sound nur für gelegentliche Sprachnachrichten da wäre reichen ihr halt interne LS.
Daher habe ich den Bildschirm nach 5 Minuten wieder eingepackt und beschlossen das gleiche Modell mit den Lautsprechern zu bestellen.
Die Modellnummern unterscheiden sich da zum Teil nur minimal durch einen einzigen anderen Buchstaben daher war mir dieser Fehler überhaupt erst passiert. (statt des BenQ GW2470 hatte ich versehentlich den BenQ GL2470 bestellt).


Die kurze Prüfung und das einpacken machte ich ohne wirklich alle Teile auszupacken, Kabel hatte ich alle noch in den Folien/Tüten gelassen und alles wurde wieder verpackt und versichert zurückgeschickt. 

Jetzt bekam ich nach ca. einer Woche folgende Nachricht:


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> leider muss ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir Ihre fristgerechte Rückgabe/Wiederruf
> nicht annehmen können, da die Ware sich in einem nicht wiederverkaufs-
> ...




Ich kann mir die Schramme nicht erklären, eigentlich kann da nur irgendein Fremdkörper beim einschieben in die Styroporteile zwischen Rahmen und Verpackung gekommen sein, 
Aber ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie oder was das verursachen kann. 
Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht einmal ob der Kratzer vllt. schon drauf war, denn ich hab den Monitor nicht einmal länger als 5 Minuten ausgepackt gehabt.
Mir ist aufgefallen das es der falsche war und ich hab alles schnell wieder zusammengepackt. 


Da ich keinerlei Zeugen habe muss ich wohl damit leben das ich nicht beweisen kann das ich den Kratzer nicht vorher kannte oder mir bewusst bin diesen verursacht zu haben. 
Aber kann der Händler jetzt die komplett Rücknahme verweigern? 

Warum kann er nicht 15% oder 20% vom Preis abziehen, meinetwegen auch 25% aber ich möchte den Bildschirm nicht mehr haben.
Ich habe ja inzwischen schon einen anderen als Ersatz mit Lautsprechern geholt und mit dem ist meiner Mutter zufrieden.


Die Rücksendekosten hatte ich übrigens übernommen und kein Retourenlabel von ihm verlangt, ich habe also quasi schon einmal ca. 7,00 € von mir aus bezahlt damit der Händler nicht wegen meiner Fehlbestellung größere Unkosten hat.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. März 2017)

*AW: Widerruf komplett verweigert, auch kein Abschlag/Wertersatz möglich?*



lechium schrieb:


> Aber kann der Händler jetzt die komplett Rücknahme verweigern?


Ja.
Du hast die falsche Ware bestellt und die gelieferte beschädigt zurückgesandt.

Das ist zwar nicht kulant vom Händler, aber rechtens.
Und wenn die Ware original verpackt war, gibt es ja wohl nicht viele Verursacher des Kratzers.



lechium schrieb:


> Warum kann er nicht 15% oder 20% vom Preis abziehen, meinetwegen auch 25% aber ich möchte den Bildschirm nicht mehr haben.


Kann er, muß er aber nicht.



lechium schrieb:


> Ich habe ja inzwischen schon einen anderen als Ersatz mit Lautsprechern geholt und mit dem ist meiner Mutter zufrieden.


Das war sehr unklug.
Die meisten Händler lassen sich auf einen Umtausch in höherwertige Ware ein, bei Anrechnung der Wertminderung.

Du wirst wohl auf dem Kauf sitzenbleiben.


----------



## Amon (11. März 2017)

*AW: Widerruf komplett verweigert, auch kein Abschlag/Wertersatz möglich?*

Beiss in den sauren Apfel und investiere noch mal 7 Euro und lasse dir das Ding zuschicken. Kannst ja immer noch versuchen ob du den in der Bucht für nen guten Kurs los wirst.


----------



## Laudian (11. März 2017)

*AW: Widerruf komplett verweigert, auch kein Abschlag/Wertersatz möglich?*



lechium schrieb:


> Ich kann mir die Schramme nicht erklären





			
				IT-Recht-Kanzlei schrieb:
			
		

> Geht bei der Rücksendung der Ware zum Verkäufer nach dem Widerruf des Verbrauchers etwas schief, etwa weil die Ware verloren geht oder beschädigt wird, so trägt hierfür – nach altem wie nach neuem Verbraucherwiderrufsrecht – der Verkäufer das Risiko. Er hat also Pech und bleibt auf seinem finanziellen Schaden sitzen.



Ab dem 13.06.2014: Wer tragt das Risiko von Beschadigungen und Verlust bei der Rucksendung von Waren nach dem Widerruf?

Wenn der Verkäufer dir dein Geld nicht zurückzahlen möchte, musst du dir wohl einen Anwalt nehmen...


----------



## Amon (11. März 2017)

*AW: Widerruf komplett verweigert, auch kein Abschlag/Wertersatz möglich?*

Oh! Das war mir neu.


----------



## Seeefe (11. März 2017)

*AW: Widerruf komplett verweigert, auch kein Abschlag/Wertersatz möglich?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und wenn die Ware original verpackt war, gibt es ja wohl nicht viele Verursacher des Kratzers.



Naja, im Grunde genau zwei. Der Käufer beim auspacken, oder der Hersteller beim einpacken.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. März 2017)

*AW: Widerruf komplett verweigert, auch kein Abschlag/Wertersatz möglich?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Wenn der Verkäufer dir dein Geld nicht zurückzahlen möchte, musst du dir wohl einen Anwalt nehmen...


Für 150.- EUR?
Das sitzt der Verkäufer auf einer Backe ab.



Amon schrieb:


> Beiss in den sauren Apfel und investiere noch mal 7  Euro und lasse dir das Ding zuschicken.


Wohl die beste Lösung.


----------



## lechium (11. März 2017)

*AW: Widerruf komplett verweigert, auch kein Abschlag/Wertersatz möglich?*

Dann sollte ich wohl die Idee mit Ebay nehmen, ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust da jetzt noch das Problem mit dem Verkäufer "auszufechten", war eine meiner ersten Retouren und gleich irgendwie Pech gehabt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. März 2017)

*AW: Widerruf komplett verweigert, auch kein Abschlag/Wertersatz möglich?*



lechium schrieb:


> Dann sollte ich wohl die Idee mit Ebay nehmen,.


Klar.
10.- EUR weniger und der Verlust ist nicht so tragisch.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (14. März 2017)

*AW: Widerruf komplett verweigert, auch kein Abschlag/Wertersatz möglich?*



lechium schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Die Rücksendekosten hatte ich übrigens übernommen und kein Retourenlabel von ihm verlangt, ich habe also quasi schon einmal ca. 7,00 € von mir aus bezahlt damit der Händler nicht wegen meiner Fehlbestellung größere Unkosten hat.



btw. das war auch albern, das Label druckst dir aus und fertig ist. Unkosten haben die dadurch nicht.


----------



## keinnick (16. März 2017)

*AW: Widerruf komplett verweigert, auch kein Abschlag/Wertersatz möglich?*

Und die Labels fallen vom Baum und kosten den Händler nix?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2017)

*AW: Widerruf komplett verweigert, auch kein Abschlag/Wertersatz möglich?*

Hast du noch nie einen Retourbaum gesehen?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. März 2017)

*AW: Widerruf komplett verweigert, auch kein Abschlag/Wertersatz möglich?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Und die Labels fallen vom Baum und kosten den Händler nix?



Glaubst du etwa das ein Retourenlabel teurer ist als wenn man es "normal" zurückschickt? Für den Kunden schon. Der Händler würde es aber wohl kaum machen wenn er für die Rücksendung mehr bezahlen müsste als es der Kunde müsste. Ist wahrscheinlich Pauschalpreis oder großer Rabatt, jenachdem was im Vertrag geregelt ist.


----------



## ForceOne (26. April 2017)

*AW: Widerruf komplett verweigert, auch kein Abschlag/Wertersatz möglich?*

Was hast du nun gemacht?

Ich meine das der Händler sowieso die ersten 6 Monate beweisen müsste, dass du die Schramme in den Monitor gemacht hast, was recht schwer werden dürfte,
auf den Verlust über ebay bleibt man schließlich ungerne sitzen.


----------

